# Melbourne Beach Croakers



## solid7 (Dec 31, 2010)

So I show up today, with my little girl, at one of our local haunts. As I arrive, first thing I do, is step out of my car to check the surf. (I had actually attempted to go out earlier, but did not find the conditions to be quite to my liking, so I put off my outing for a bit longer) Having seen the water, and decided that I liked what I saw, I headed back to the car, to begin getting my gear.

Upon crossing the threshold of the boardwalk, a slightly portly fellow, between puffs on his Marlboro says to me, "no luck today - 2 hours, and all I got was a sheepshead". Being the clever conversationalist that I am, I say to the guy, "that's because you didn't wait for ME to show up." (of course, I don't know him from Adam) He says he came with shrimp, and most of them were dead. I say to him, "I think today is a clam day". My bait bucket was loaded with a fresh jar of salted clams, in a Mason jar, just the way I like 'em.

As I get down to the beach, I set up my 13' CCP rod, having decided that today I would be fishing my favorite Abu 6500 Mag Elite, as opposed to my all time distance favorite, Daiwa 7HT Mag. (not sure why - they've both got some wicked mojo) This rod would be my "far and away" rod, with my "middle zone" rod being my all-time luckiest reel, a Wal-Mart variety Abu 6500 C4, converted to a CT, loaded on an 11' Tsunami rod. Last but not least, my near shore rod would be a Tica 9', dressed with an Abu 5500 Mag Elite. (Thanks, Al - you weren't kidding when you said you don't sell junk) Actually, this one was for my little girl, as it was the only one with a levelwind - she's not yet worthy, after all.

Right, so down to business... I threw out the long bomber first. Having spotted a nice rip, I decided to fish the back side of it on the right hand side. Tide was between low and high, so with a firm, but not full power cast, I stick the bait about 125 yards out. Not bad. Time to get #2 in the middle zone. As I'm preparing to do so, I managed to get a tangle in the 2 rigs I was preparing. ****! About 5 minutes go by, and I'm still screwing with it. First fish comes on. Looks like whiting, from the response of the rod. I part from trying to untangle the mess, and reel in fish #1, which is a nice size croaker. That's all good, but I didn't come for croaker, and it's no use taking just one. I throw him back, after taking a wonderfully choreographed picture of my daughter with the fish. (after all, I had to make my wife believe that this trip was more about the girl, and less about me)

Now, with new bait on both droppers, I fire right back into the same spot. As I return to finish unmangling what is now a total tackle nightmare, fish #2 is banging on the door. I'm starting to think I shouldn't have thrown back fish #1...

So, as it goes, I'm catching croakers faster than I can even think about it. I'm no longer holstering my rod in the sand spike, as it's bait in water, fish on - just like that.

1 hour later, a dozen good ones in the bucket, and only 1 missed fish out of about 30 bites, it starts slowing down. I'm thinking that a bite just turned off. So I wait, and contemplate making my exit from the beach. Oh yeah, and I still don't have rod #2 or #3 in the water. And that's when it happened... I see my rod swinging back and forth like a spring. My first words were "HOLY ****". (no, really, I actually said it) I leapt up from my position, and headed like lightning to my rod, which was now no longer moving. What was it? Reeling in, I now notice that I don't have my bottom dropper. And walking back, I find a pulverized float lying on the beach. Yep, it's mine. So, in reality, I'm realizing that whatever just destroyed my rig, was also what just turned off my croaker bite, and that means they won't be back anytime soon. (if I had to guess, based on the way it bit me off, it's probably BIG red, or Cobia - and I'm not prepared to fish for anything of that size range)

So, faced with the prospect of having to tie a new rig, I decided to pack it up. I mean, it's a school day tomorrow, anyway. My little girl needs to get home and tell her mother what a great fisherm... err.. I mean, father, that I am...


Oh yeah, and in case I didn't mention it - croakers are biting like madbusters on clams in Melbourne Beach.


----------



## bigjim5589 (Jul 23, 2005)

Great story & report! Melbourne beach is a bit too far for me, but I read another report today of Croakers being caught @ Sandy Point, which is only about 20 minutes from my house!

I would be happy with a dozen good ones myself!


----------



## myuo8o2 (Dec 23, 2007)

thanks for your report, a good one with all the croakers I used to catch when I was in Maryland. It could have been spetacular if you pulled in that big one which chased the croaker away whatever that might be. Fishing has seemed to be slow ( I haven't caught any thing meaningful over the past 2 weeks) but the report has just been painfully slower.


----------



## Sand Dollar (Nov 26, 2005)

How big do the croakers normally run here in Fl. Also, can someone please post a pic.


----------



## solid7 (Dec 31, 2010)

Sand Dollar said:


> How big do the croakers normally run here in Fl. Also, can someone please post a pic.


I've caught them up to a couple of pounds, but you gotta cast WAY out...

Sorry, no pics with any scale.


----------



## bloodworm (Jan 5, 2007)

I hear croakers in MD VA and such are bigger compared to FL


----------

